# Omg



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone

Just been diagnosed with type 2, 3 days ago, and have to say never been so scared. Trying to read everything, nothing making sense and all that keep jumping off the page is losing limbs, going blind and kidney issues.

Bought a blood sugar meter thing and readings are between 12.9 (one off) and  16.1. Most are between 14.3 and 16.1. Getting Medication tonight but worried how much GP knows as being told NOT to exercise at the moment and just to cut out sugar, salt and fat, oh and not to drink fruit juice.

Does this seem right? Trying to read Maggie Davey's open letter plus around 30 other links and 4 books and everything seems so confusing. All I seem to have gained is eat wholemeal if you are gonna eat carbs.

How does anyone ever make sense of this and cope?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum........

You will be fine, trust us all here, its overwhelming but you will adapt quickly..........there are many type 2s here for assitance may you need and I am sure many useful links on there way..........


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne and well done on finding the forum as all will become clear now.

First of all - big....deep....breath....

I was diagnosed in June and thought the world had fell apart. I had little faith in my gp was literally in their 2 mins, had a leaflet shoved in my hand and told to go lose weight and not eat salt sugar fat blah blah.

I first spoke to someone on the diabetes uk careline, which was helpful and then I found the forum. Please believe me no question is silly - I have asked some corkers but also get a very good reply - and many times from more than one person. I am presuming (although can't be sure) that  you will be put on metformin and there are loads of people on here that take that.

I am not sure why you have been told not to exercise as normally that is really important - maybe the doctor will explain more later - it could be that your sugars are quite high for exercise at the moment.

Can I suggest that you read the forum if you have time today and make good use of your gp visit by taking a list and asking some good questions.

I am sure in day or 2, you will feel a little more relaxed when you understand it a little more.

Everyone on here is sooooo supportive.


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne.

Welcome. I don't know so much about type 2 but it makes sense not to exercise and to avoid sugars, etc because they would all push your sugars higher.
The liver produces glucose from its stores and, in the absence of enough insulin will push out glucose to try and energise your muscles. It doesn't realise that you're diabetic. 

Once you're on your medication, I would hope your levels calm down a bit and meanwhile you can enjoy hearing about the reality of diabetes. 
ie. can be a bit confusing but generally a healthy way of life and good company. And all the complications are rapidly being overcome by better means of control, so don't worry about those as long as you keep taking the meds.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne firstly it is not the end of the world it just feels like it now, we have all been in your position right at the start of diagnosis and it is really scary at first, i was diagnosed after being in hospital getting an op to remove a very large absess from under my arm, last thing i expected was to be told i was diabetic but i had to get on with it and deal with this condition,Hope you were given plenty advice and help when you saw your gp.This place will help you sooo much it is so supportive and without t many of us lot would be totally clueless xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne.

~The reason your doc is saying dont exercise might be because until your levels are under 13 (i think it is) exercise can increase your levels. Son once they are lower you can exercise =) 

Welcome to the forum and diabetic family, sorry you had to join us but we arent a bad lot xxx


----------



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, thank you so much for the support and help, feel a little calmer already! I'm glad I didn't say I was a bank manager as I wouldn't have got any replies!


----------



## smile4loubie (Aug 20, 2010)

your not a traffic warden so your ok


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne, welcome to the forum  There is a lot to take in, but try not to be overwhelmed and take things slowly - this isn't something that you need to know everything about overnight. Gretchen Becker's book is a good thing to stick with at the start, so try not to let everything else come in and confuse you. Over the coming months you'll learn that diabetes, whilst there are some commonalities, affects each person differently, so don't take any one piece of advice as the only way forward - use your meter to find out how different foods affect you and learn about your own personal relationship with diabetes.

Don't be afraid to ask any questions you may have - nothing is 'silly' and we're here to help!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 20, 2010)

I was told the same thing about fruit juice, I used to drink loads of it. I was also told to avoid things like grapes and bananas because they're high in sugar. As your blood sugar levels come down you may be able to get away with a bit more fruit. When it comes to food, it's a case of trial and error as different things affect each of us in different ways.

If your doctor has put you on a statin, you'll need to avoid grapefruit at all costs, it can do terrible things apparently.

Welcome in and don't be afraid to ask any questions you have, we've all asked them in our time and won't think you're stupid at all.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 20, 2010)

Alison - what is that about grapefruit - I didn't know that and I am on statin -infact is there anything else I need to know as gp just prescribed and told me nothing?


----------



## smile4loubie (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi lucy.
It changes the effectiveness and can cause other side affects i think xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2010)

Although eating fruit may seem harmless, drinking a glass of grapefruit juice or eating a grapefruit around the time you take your statin may be deadly. 

Grapefruit contains the compound bergamottin, which interacts with certain enzyme systems in the body, such as cytochrome P-450 and P-glycoprotein. These enzyme systems are responsible for breaking down statins, as well as other drugs, into more usable chemicals and transporting them in the body.
When grapefruit juice is consumed at or around the time you take your statin, the components in grapefruit prevent these enzyme systems from breaking down the drug, causing the drug to accumulate in high amounts in the body. This can be very dangerous and can cause a variety of health problems, such as liver damage or a rare condition called rhabdomyolysis (severe muscle and kidney damage).


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 20, 2010)

Crikey - surely I should have been told that?  is there anything else my GP may have forgot?


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Crikey - surely I should have been told that?  is there anything else my GP may have forgot?



er think they forgot there supposed to be a professional


----------



## smile4loubie (Aug 20, 2010)

I read that in less detail on the instruction sheet that comes with it.


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 20, 2010)

welcome  you will be fine with us lot  just ask away if you're not sure about anything


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Crikey - surely I should have been told that?  is there anything else my GP may have forgot?



Lucy, it might be worth asking your pharmacist for a medications review - they will make sure you understand why you are taking them and what to watch out for. I had one a while back and found it very useful.


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne 

I am newly diagnosed too and have just joined the forum, I've already found it very calming and helpful. Good luck to us both on this journey huh, I promise not to laugh at your silly questions if you do the same for me


----------



## Lilac_Rainbow (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne,

I am new here too and just getting used to things, so a big hello to me. I understand your totally overwhelmed, I was barely over my own diagnosis (made much easier by a fab diabetic nurse I am pleased to say as many of you don't seem to have that support), when my daughter was diagnosed type 1, and I am still overwhelmed and lost in her diagnosis while my own condition has been shoved to the wayside.

While in hospital with my lil one 'overwhelmed' was a word I heard a lot from other Diabetics parents and even a dad on the ward who had just been diagnosed type 2 himself and had been, like you it seems, left to it in a rather bewildering time. I think this site can help with that feeling, as I know talking and discussing can be what really, really helps.

I hope you feel a bit more knowlegable soon and  hope this place can help you feel like that.

Take care x


----------



## PhilT (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Wayne, welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilT (Aug 20, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Alison - what is that about grapefruit - I didn't know that and I am on statin -infact is there anything else I need to know as gp just prescribed and told me nothing?


 
Lucy see the link below for more info on statins and grapefruit juice.

http://www.nelm.nhs.uk/en/NeLM-Area...raction-between-grapefruit-juice-and-statins/


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hiya, I know exactly how oyuo feel i was diagonsed yesterday and im petrified, i keep reading that if i have any more children they could be deformed or die - i keep reading im going to go into a coma - i have a young son and it does petrify me.

If you find any positive websites regarding diabetes please let me know!! 

x




Wayne said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Just been diagnosed with type 2, 3 days ago, and have to say never been so scared. Trying to read everything, nothing making sense and all that keep jumping off the page is losing limbs, going blind and kidney issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2010)

Oynx said:


> Hiya, I know exactly how oyuo feel i was diagonsed yesterday and im petrified, i keep reading that if i have any more children they could be deformed or die - i keep reading im going to go into a coma - i have a young son and it does petrify me.
> 
> If you find any positive websites regarding diabetes please let me know!!
> 
> x



Oynx - you just found a positive website! Try not to think the worst. We have many young mothers here, some of them pregnant and some who have recently had beautiful healthy normal babies  Many people find that their health actually improves after diagnosis, as they take a good look at cutting out the unhealthy aspects of their life which they may possibly not have done otherwise.


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 21, 2010)

lol i didnt think about that i guess i have found a positive website! lol . . . sorry if i sound so depressed and negative - i just wish my doctor eased me into it lol


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2010)

*grapefruit & statins*

Please read the whole page - not all statins are affected by grapefruit, so you need to check the one you are taking - see http://cholesterol.about.com/od/statindrugs/a/grapefruitstat.htm


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Please read the whole page - not all statins are affected by grapefruit, so you need to check the one you are taking - see http://cholesterol.about.com/od/statindrugs/a/grapefruitstat.htm



What are statins?


----------



## am64 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oynx said:


> What are statins?



medicines to help reduce colestrol levels


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh god not another thing to look up lol


----------

